# South Coast Solent (Sun 26 June) to HMC-TTOC National Event



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

well anybody up for meeting up on the way up

Portsmouth/Southampton/ Winchester etc..

the suggested meeting Sunday 

Rownham Service east bound (time TBD)
Dibblet
[smiley=jester.gif] TTotal [smiley=jester.gif] 
Jog
Gizmo
mighTy Tee

Tesco Winchester(time TBD)

Chievely(time TBD)
Jaygemson
Dubnut
Other East/west Runs

(nutts: edited to add the date of cruise)


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

As TT owners talking about cruises to Gaydon you really have to be careful to make sure people hear exactly what you're saying don't you. :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Alright Dave a great idea, will tag along with you. Talk nearer the time.


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Dave - Would love to come along, would be leaving from M4 direction so pick up somewhere en-route?

Let me know

GC


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for starting this Dave.
This is the plan for those wanting to travel up on the Day. Can those that want to travel up the day before please let me know and a similar cruise can be arranged.
The planned meeting points will be Rownhams Services (just after Junction 3 of the M27 EASTBOUND).
The next stop off will be Tescos carpark at Winchester (just off junction 9 of the M3).
From there we will travel up the A34 to Chievely services where we hope to tie up with other cruises from the West and South West.
We hope also to meet up with yet more cruises en-route.
Exact times are yet to be confirmed but please post your interest here.
Please be aware that alot of planning has gone on behind the scenes to make this day (including the journeys to and from) a very enjoyable day.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll meet you at Chievely services Jog/Dibblet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

We'll be going up on the Saturday- would like to meet up with anyone else


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> I'll meet you at Chievely services Jog/Dibblet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


and me.... :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Assuming I can make it, which I very much hope to do, I am up for a gentle potter up the country too.

I will try to get the yay or nay from she who must be obeyed this weekend, then I can book my Wicked Wheels slot too.

Guy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:wink: A convoy of twins then ! :wink:


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

TTotal said:


> :wink: A convoy of twins then ! :wink:


I've seen that film. 8)


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Seeing as John is the taller I guess that means I have to be Danny DeVito?????


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Some times Guy I would rather be your height! :roll:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Steady on chap - not quite that small! ! !

Still, does look to have its advantages though doesn't it


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Due to massive work commitments at the moment the only week I can get off without clashing with meetings etc is week commencing 20th June. So I've booked a week in Marbella. Just realised it clashes with the HMC event. I'm so dissapointed. 

No estoy muy contento! :x


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Right, I'm definately in for the trip now (with the wife) so I will be at Rownhams at whatever time others decide on.

Now, off to order my tickets and pre-book my Wicked Wheels slot


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

With a bit of luck we may have a 'sport' joining us ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am a probable, I have tickets for HMC but return from South Africa on the overnight flight on the Thursday or Friday, I cant say for sure until the Saturday.


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> I am a probable, I have tickets for HMC but return from South Africa on the overnight flight on the Thursday or Friday, I cant say for sure until the Saturday.


Ok Rich not a solent cruise with out You though :? . i am off for 2 weeks though pleasure....  dahab....


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone from the South West can meet up with you guys on the Sunday?
ANT


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

yep [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Join the party [smiley=drummer.gif]

times will be posted soon. but the first service is on your route. just by southampton..


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Times  
Meet at Rownhams services (eastbound) just before 7am.
Pass by Winchester for 7.15am if anyone needs to meet there and then up to Chievely services (junction of A34 and M4) for 7.40am (ish).
Leave again at 7.45am and meet other cruises at Cherwell Valley services (M40) for 8.30-8.45am.
The plan is to meet with other cruises at Chievely, somewhere near Oxford, and at Cherwell Valley.

Can all those who have not posted please do so, thanks.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK see you all then on the M27 bright and early 8)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

See you all at Chievely at 7.40am then 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Assuming...

A) My car is sorted by then :?

and

B) I haven't gone up the night before

*Me and Bev will be at Chievely!*
K


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Hi Mark

Thanks for the e-mail.

Can confirm that I will meet you guys at 7am at Rowhams. I will have just got back from the States 8) , so the jet lag will be kicking in!
[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

See you chaps at Rownhams then. Advance warning that the wife will definately be a touch grumpy at that time in the morning :wink: (she's not a morning person). Actually nor am I come to that, perhaps we should stay in the car?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Mark / Kev - Thanks for posting.
Guy - Thanks for the warning :lol: 
I should start to get a list together soon.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry guys the thought of getting up at 5:30 had definitely put me off, so we are booked in the hotel (and visiting relatives) on the Saturday.

Up the the cruise back down though 8)


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Pick me up at Chievely too please! :wink:

If you can remember what I look like! I will be topless


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

donna_kebab said:


> Pick me up at Chievely too please! :wink:
> 
> If you can remember what I look like! I will be topless


Nice to here from you again ! See you then.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

The list so far;

Meeting at Rownhams
Dibblet
Jog
TTotal
Markebears
Gizmo

Meeting at Winchester
Bill

Meeting at Chievely
Dubnut
Jay Gemson
KevToTTy Cant come :? 
Donna Kebab
Ant
DJ Fish
L7
Steveh


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Looking good Mark, the usual good turn out from the SolenTTers


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Looking good Mark, the usual good turn out from the SolenTTers


Cheers Mate,
Will there be any from you area tagging along with us on sunday?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Any more :?:


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll try to make Winchester by 7.15 but I and her indoors don't do mornings (Is there really a 7am?)
BillP

PS I still haven't got my tickets


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

BillP said:


> I'll try to make Winchester by 7.15 but I and her indoors don't do mornings (Is there really a 7am?)
> BillP
> 
> PS I still haven't got my tickets


Ok bill, we will swing by the Tescos car park and if you are there we will collect you.
If you havnt ordered your tickets via the TTshop, you can buy them on the gate.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll meet you all at Chievely at 7.40 - that's still the right time isn't it?

Should be a really good day.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

steveh said:


> I'll meet you all at Chievely at 7.40 - that's still the right time isn't it?
> 
> Should be a really good day.


Cheers Steve,
see you there mate.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Updated list (14 cars so far) is near the top of page 3

Any More?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry to report that KevToTTy can't make it now partly 'cos he is still TTless and partly because of family commitments. 

I think he's just too embarassed to turn up in an A4 Avant. :lol:

I did offer him a lift in my Mauritius Blue V6 but I think that was just rubbing salt in the wound. :lol:

I hope nobody's supersticious as I make that 13 TTs meeting at Chievely. :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jog said:


> Updated list (14 cars so far) is near the top of page 3
> 
> Any More?


Sorry Guys,

no TT = no Gaydon for me   

(plus it my old mans 75th on Sunday, so I am heading down to Somerset instead)

Needless to say I am dead jealous of you all!

Jog - thanks for the text - can you email anymore photo's of Goodwood, plus whats the deal with CC 23/7????

K


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Updated list (14 cars so far) is near the top of page 3
> ...


Thats a real shame.

See you at Castle Combe - July 23rd


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Dibblet *
Jog 
TTotal *
Markebears 
Gizmo *

Meeting at Winchester 
Bill *

Meeting at Chievely 
Dubnut *
Jay Gemson *
KevToTTy Cant come 
Donna Kebab *
Ant *
DJ Fish *
L7 *
Steveh *
Neil Millard*

Can those marked *, please pm me your mobile No's, (and I will do the same by return) in case we are running late / early at any stage.

PMRs may come in handy too [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

will meet you all at chievely

Neil


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

neil millard tt said:


> will meet you all at chievely
> 
> Neil


Nice one Neil,
Will add you to the list.
can you pm you mob to me.


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Mark - I have PM'd you my number, its best for me to meet you guys at Cherwell valley services.

PS, how will I recognise the cruise........... :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Dubnut said:


> Mark - I have PM'd you my number, its best for me to meet you guys at Cherwell valley services.
> 
> PS, how will I recognise the cruise........... :? :? :? :? :?


No probs, will see you at Cherwell Valley services. Just look for approx 40-50 (i Hope :wink: ) TTs - they should all have their lights on.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Hi There

Just to let you know I won't be heading up to Gaydon on Sunday, not very well! Can't be, the car hasn't been either washed or out of the garage for a week :?

Have a great day, hope its better than ever again...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

donna_kebab said:


> Hi There
> 
> Just to let you know I won't be heading up to Gaydon on Sunday, not very well! Can't be, the car hasn't been either washed or out of the garage for a week :?
> 
> Have a great day, hope its better than ever again...


Thats a real shame Donna. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Updated List (Sat 8p.m.)

Dibblet * 
Jog 
TTotal * 
Markebears 
Gizmo *

Meeting at Winchester 
Bill *

Meeting at Chievely 
Dubnut * Now meeting with us at Cherwell valley
Jay Gemson * 
KevToTTy Cant come 
Donna Kebab * Not Well
Ant * Going a different Route??
DJ Fish * As Ant
L7 * As Ant
Steveh * 
Neil Millard*


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

OK ,why the asterisks by some names and not others?

I only ask as I seem to be a marked man :lol:

Thought there would be more of us SolenTTeers than this :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> OK ,why the asterisks by some names and not others?
> 
> I only ask as I seem to be a marked man :lol:
> 
> And what happened to that "old tart" with a similar car to mine?


The * are for phone Numbers that i require and as for the old Tart.....

John is still coming :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry mate - its the weekend so I switch my brain off - didnt read your post properly.

Now, I need to PM John to make sure of what we are wearing (a la Twins)

PS Just PM'ing you my mobile


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Sorry mate - its the weekend so I switch my brain off - didnt read your post properly.
> 
> Now, I need to PM John to make sure of what we are wearing (a la Twins)
> 
> PS Just PM'ing you my mobile


Ditto


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

jog said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry mate - its the weekend so I switch my brain off - didnt read your post properly.
> ...


You want to wear the same as the two of us as well???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

oooops bit late - anyone online??? what time at Cherwell Valley guys?

Andy


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

8.30 mate, thats my time anyway!!!!!! :? :? :?

If you see N6 DUB on the M40, give me a wave as you steam by!!!!

Graeme


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

wahey Graeme - cool - will aim to get there on the dot!

Andy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers Mark, thanks for Stirling Mossing us up to Gaydon !

:roll:

Thanks for organising the cruise too :wink:


----------

